# Well done Ireland



## EmzT (31 July 2012)

Well done Team Ireland! Have to say the showjumping rounds today by Aoife Clark and Joseph Murphy were fantastic. 5th place against the very best in the world. You should be very proud of yourselves.


----------



## horsies4coursies (31 July 2012)

bloody brilliant from what i saw


----------



## Nollaig Shona (31 July 2012)

Absolutely delighted that we came 5th and all three remaining riders have made it to the individual final too!!


----------



## Doris68 (31 July 2012)

Very pleased for Ireland.  Some lovely horses and some great riding.  Glad that Camilla and Jiff are OK.


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Yes very well done. Some lovely riding x


----------



## madmav (31 July 2012)

Brilliant to see Ireland coming fifth. They have some great talent there for the future. Congrats.


----------



## Mickyjoe (31 July 2012)

Aoife 7th, Joseph 14th and Mark 21st! 
So proud of all our Irish riders.


----------



## mle22 (31 July 2012)

Well done the team - brilliant!


----------

